# [APP 1.6+] Ox Calculator - 1.2 Nov 9 2013



## eric125 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: No

Source::
*Ox Calculator 1.2*

A fully featured scientific calculator with a neat twist.
For your everyday calculations it features an easy to use basic view with
direct access to all the most used functions.
For complex calculations you can switch to one of the advanced views with a simple swipe of your thumb.
All views offer large buttons for easy usage on small and large devices.

*Features*

- Entering entire expressions
- Supports almost all complex calculations
- Calculation memory support
- Full support for Percentages (50 + 10% = 55!)
- Supports devices with large screens like Galaxy Tab or Xoom with optimized layout
- Supports different Themes (BlackCyan, White, Red, Green & Blue) more Themes will be added later
- Frequent content updates

Updates

Changes in 1.2:
- Added an option to disable the switch to main screen mode
- Added 2 new themes pink and yellow
- Added an value conversion feature (Length, Velocity, Energy, Angel) more to come in the future
- Redesigned the themes
- Fixed bugs
- Updated to work with android 4.3 and 4.4

*Download*


*Screen Shots*


































































*Download*


----------



## eric125 (Feb 27, 2013)

Reserved


----------



## eric125 (Feb 27, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Changes in 1.1:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added sound effect when you click on a button (can be turned on or off in the settings)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Fixed a bug with settings not saving right on some devices[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added an option to change the vibration length on a button click[/background]


----------



## eric125 (Feb 27, 2013)

Changes in 1.2:
- Added an option to disable the switch to main screen mode
- Added 2 new themes pink and yellow
- Added an value conversion feature (Length, Velocity, Energy, Angel) more to come in the future
- Redesigned the themes
- Fixed bugs
- Updated to work with android 4.3 and 4.4


----------

